# Hon Lik (inventor Of E Cig) To Be Voted "personality Of 2013" In France



## Tom (8/12/13)

the french newspaper "le Monde" has a poll for personality of 2013, and the inventor of the e cig is in. One should vote for the sake of preventing a ban in EU:

http://www.lemonde.fr/style/article...onnalite-de-l-annee-2013_3527157_1575563.html

just scroll to his pic, and klick to vote. thats it, no french knowledge needed


----------



## Andre (8/12/13)

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/12/13)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/13)

Done. 
Well found, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

well, I am following the posts of probably the most famous vaper in germany, he made quite a lot of really good videos. He is also fighting for the prevention of the EU ban...that is where I got it. Apparently the votes for Hon Lik went up from 1% to 6% yesterday afternoon.
They mentioned actually that a lot of non EU peeps are voting, I believe that this is great. Therefore I wanted to get SA vapers on the boat 

That the inventor of the E Cig is anyway shortlisted, among the pope and Snowden, is already saying something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

